# Te me arrebataron el paquete



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
_Te me arrebataron el paquete._

He sacado la frase de este enlace sobre la secuencia de los pronombres átonos:
http://irazu.net/gramatica_resumenes/Secuencias_de_ pronombres_atonos_nuevo.pdf

Entiendo: _Me (CI) arrebataron el paquete._
Pero no entiendo la función gramatical de *te*.

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Hola Pitt:

Se trata de un dativo de interés.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> ... no entiendo la función gramatical de *te*.
> 
> Saludos


 


Yo no entiendo la frase...

No siquiera llego a entenderla considerando la posibilidad de que fuera un dat. ético, como apunta Miguel. (Aunque no creo que hay otra posibilidad)


Salud.


----------



## 0scar

_Te me arrebataron el paquete _no es castellano, sobra_ te_ o sobra _me_.


----------



## Calambur

hosec said:


> Yo no entiendo la frase...
> 
> No siquiera llego a entenderla considerando la posibilidad de que fuera un dat. ético, como apunta Miguel. (Aunque no creo que hay otra posibilidad)


No lo entiendes porque es un ejemplo _recontrarrebuscado_.



> _Te me arrebataron el paquete._


Significa: *Me arrebataron el paquete* (y ese paquete era tuyo, era algo de tu interés: *te* interesaba a vos).

Ese 'bendito' dativo ético u objeto de interés, indica precisamente el interés de quien habla acerca de algo/alguien.

*Pitt*:
Te pongo un ejemplo más sencillo.
*Mi hijo no me come nada.*
La frase dice que "mi hijo no come nada", pero el "*me*" le agrega mi propio interés a la cuestión (a mí me interesa mucho que mi hijo coma).

No te compliques demasiado con eso; el ejemplo que pusieron en esa página es realmente retorcido.


----------



## torrebruno

Calambur said:


> No lo entiendes porque es un ejemplo _recontrarrebuscado_.
> 
> *Y tanto*
> 
> 
> Significa: *Me arrebataron el paquete* (y ese paquete era tuyo, era algo de tu interés: *te* interesaba a vos).
> O al revés: *Te* arrebataron el paquete, que era mío. *Me* interesaba a mí
> 
> Ese 'bendito' dativo ético u objeto de interés, indica precisamente el interés de quien habla acerca de algo/alguien.
> 
> 
> No te compliques demasiado con eso; el ejemplo que pusieron en esa página es realmente retorcido.


 o incluso inválido


----------



## Calambur

> O al revés: *Te* arrebataron el paquete, que era mío. *Me* interesaba a mí


Ésa es la otra posibilidad, señalada en el artículo enlazado, que aquí transcribo:


> Lo interesante de estos casos es la posible ambigüedad que presentan en ejemplos como [8] como consecuencia de la no obligatoriedad del orden DAT + ACU cuando ninguno de los pronombres marca morfológicamente el caso:
> [8] a. Te me presentaron en la casa de Amparo.
> b. Te me recomendaron con el jefe de producción.​c. *Te me arrebataron el paquete.*


Pero es *TAN* retorcida que ni siquiera la tuve en cuenta. Diga lo que diga quien escribió eso, no se construye así en español _decente_.


----------



## torrebruno

Entre otras cosas porque no cuesta más trabajo decir "Me arrebataron tu paquete" o "Te arrebataron mi paquete". Es el mismo gasto energético y no produce dudas


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que lo que sobra es _el paquete_.
Te me arrebataron: lo que me arrebataron fuiste tú.


----------



## Jyahero

Yo he escuchado frases construidas de ese modo tan extraño, un ejemplo:

"Te me dejaron sin comida" 

Y en realidad lo que trata de decir es "te dejaron sin comida, a ti, que en cierto modo me perteneces". Pero la sensación de propiedad a la que me refiero es más bien de sentimiento o de algún nexo de ese estilo.

La gente que se expresa de ese modo quiere hacer saber que la persona a la que se refieren, es muy "suya", por eso el "me" tan rebuscado y sin sentido, y aunque obviamente la posesión no se indica con _mío, el me_ trata de sustituirlo de un modo que me resulta difícil de explicar.


----------



## flljob

Jyahero said:


> Yo he escuchado frases construidas de ese modo tan extraño, un ejemplo:
> 
> "Te me dejaron sin comida"


 
Pero esta no se me hace nada rebuscada. Es un clarísimo dativo ético.

Saludos


----------



## Jyahero

Pues sí, esa expresión no es tan confusa como la otra, pero el punto es que en esencia se refieren a lo mismo que yo explicaba.


----------



## la_machy

Hay gente que saluda así ''¿Cómo _me_ le va?''. 

Me imagino que les interesa mucho como estoy .


Saludos


----------



## Jyahero

la_machy said:


> Hay gente que saluda así ''¿Cómo _me_ le va?''
> 
> Me imagino que les interesa mucho como estoy .
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Algo precisamente así es lo que trato de decir, pueden cambiar la pregunta por "¿Cómo *te *me va?", y queda con la misma forma de aquella que pregunta Pitt.


----------



## flljob

Calambur said:


> Significa: *Me arrebataron el paquete* (y ese paquete era tuyo, era algo de tu interés: *te* interesaba a vos).
> 
> Ese 'bendito' dativo ético u objeto de interés, indica precisamente el interés de quien habla acerca de algo/alguien.


 
Si es un dativo ético, no te arrebataron el paquete a ti, se lo arrebataron a él.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí no me suena forzada, será que en mi zona los dativos de interés son más frecuentes. _Te arrebataron el paquete_ (y eso me importa, me afecta, me involucra de alguna manera). *Me* es el dativo de interés. Del mismo modo, por ejemplo, _te me dejaron sin comer_, que nada tiene que ver con un sentido de propiedad, como se apunta más arriba, simplemente dice que _te dejaron sin comer_ y eso me dolió, me molestó, me afectó de alguna manera. ¿Por qué debería ser mal español?


----------



## jorgema

*¿Te arrebataron el paquete que era mío/para mí?

¿Me arrebataron el paquete que era tuyo/para ti?
*

Lo de *te me dejaron sin comida* sí lo entiendo perfectamente, y no me suena forzado: _Te dejaron sin comida_ y eso _me _parece triste, _me _concierne. Y tú fuiste el que se quedó sin comida. 
En el caso del ejemplo que nos interesa, tú no fuiste lo arrebatado, lo arrebatado fue el paquete. 
Por eso sí aceptaría "te me arrebataron" (tú fuiste arrebatado de mí).


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> *¿Te arrebataron el paquete que era mío/para mí?
> 
> ¿Me arrebataron el paquete que era tuyo/para ti?
> *
> 
> Lo de *te me dejaron sin comida* sí lo entiendo perfectamente, y no me suena forzado: _Te dejaron sin comida_ y eso _me _parece triste, _me _concierne. Y tú fuiste el que se quedó sin comida.
> En el caso del ejemplo que nos interesa, tú no fuiste lo arrebatado, lo arrebatado fue el paquete.
> Por eso sí aceptaría "te me arrebataron" (tú fuiste arrebatado de mí).



Sí, entiendo tu razonamiento, y comprendo que en zonas donde estos dativos superfluos no son tan habituales la frase pueda sonar desconcertante. Pero insisto en que a mí me suena natural. Te arrebataron el paquete, y a mí me afecta, me duele que te haya pasado eso, me involucra. Esa es la función del dativo de interés, precisamente.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A mí no me suena forzada, será que en mi zona los dativos de interés son más frecuentes. _Te arrebataron el paquete_ (y eso me importa, me afecta, me involucra de alguna manera). *Me* es el dativo de interés. Del mismo modo, por ejemplo, _te me dejaron sin comer_, que nada tiene que ver con un sentido de propiedad, como se apunta más arriba, simplemente dice que _te dejaron sin comer_ y eso me dolió, me molestó, me afectó de alguna manera. ¿Por qué debería ser mal español?


¡Altos, Las Hormigas! -no se enojen, que es el nombre de un vino-.

Quiero aclarar mi punto de vista:
Yo no he dicho que esté mal usar el dativo de interés; es más, por aquí se usa y yo lo uso.
Me parece perfectamente válido para enfatizar, ¿por qué no?

Pero no siempre resulta claro.

*Te me dejaron sin comer* es clarísimo. Es a ti a quien dejaron sin comer y a mí me preocupa (¡dios no permita que me lo dejen morir de hambre a monseñor!).

En cambio, la frase en consulta:
*Te me arrebataron el paquete*
es ambigua.

Por lo que has dicho, tú entiendes esto:
Te arrebataron el paquete, y a mí me afecta...

Pero también podría entenderse que es a mí a quien arrebataron tu paquete.

Seguramente habrá un orden establecido para intercalar el dativo ético, pero como uno nunca puede estar seguro de que quien escribe/habla conoce tal 'regla', puede quedarle la duda de qué quiso decir -aunque, convengo, el contexto lo aclararía-.
Pero, fíjate que en este caso hace falta el contexto (lo que significa que en sí mismo el ejemplo no es claro).


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> ¡Altos, Las Hormigas! -no se enojen, que es el nombre de un vino-.



Lo que ocurre es que leo más arriba que la frase _no es castellano_. 

Parece que los dativos éticos del tipo *el niño me come bien* son los más corrientes en el mundo hispanohablante: nadie les pone pegas. Pero para un extranjero que desconozca la función de los dativos superfluos, la frase es un disparate (¿el niño me come bien a mí?). Siempre que sale este tema en el foro me quedo con la impresión de que el uso y la frecuencia de estos dativos es muy dispar entre hispanohablantes, y que uno tiende a aceptar de buen grado los que son frecuentes en su zona, y a relegar a las tinieblas del "no es castellano" a los que no lo son.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

En verdad que este uso de los pronombres (dativos) es uno de los que más confunde a los extranjeros. Otro es el de los reflexivos. Pero son cosas que hacen bello y distinto a nuestro idioma, en especial ese detalle de expresar el interés personal en algo que le ocurre a otra persona haciendo una pequeña variación a la construcción normal de una oración.
Aunque uso muy poco (o nada) este tipo de construcciones en mi lenguaje cotidiano, las escucho y las entiendo, y las aprecio en lo que valen. No me resultan extrañas frases como "cuídateme mucho", "trátemelo bien", "te me lo recomiendo mucho", "¿Me la acompañas hasta su casa?", "me los saludas", "te me perdiste en la multitud", y más. Y creo que ninguna suena ambigua.
Pero en el caso de las oraciones tratadas, por lo menos a mí, a pesar de toda esta familiaridad con el uso de este dativo, sí me resultan ambiguas.
Después de todo esto, sólo me gustaría saber si existe una 'regla' sobre su uso.


----------



## Erreconerre

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
> _Te me arrebataron el paquete._
> 
> He sacado la frase de este enlace sobre la secuencia de los pronombres átonos:
> http://irazu.net/gramatica_resumenes/Secuencias_de_ pronombres_atonos_nuevo.pdf
> 
> Entiendo: _Me (CI) arrebataron el paquete._
> Pero no entiendo la función gramatical de *te*.
> 
> Saludos


 
Por aquí es una construcción bastante usada. Las páginas sociales dicen frases como _se nos casa fulanita._


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> Después de todo esto, sólo me gustaría saber si existe una 'regla' sobre su uso.


Por ahora, sólo he encontrado esto:


> Del DUE:
> *interés*
> 
> *Formas de expresión*
> Hay un giro típicamente español, propio del lenguaje informal, para mostrar alguien que la suerte de la persona o cosa de que habla no le es completamente ajena; consiste en poner el pronombre «me» como complemento del verbo cuya acción afecta a la persona o cosa de que se trata: ‘Me han dejado a ese pobre hombre hecho una lástima’.


 
*Edito*. Acabo de encontrar esto:


> Del DPhD:
> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros.
> El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.):
> _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]);
> _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]);
> no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).


Ahora os arregláis vosotros, y conste que he consultado ese diccionario sólo por complaceros... que yo me manejo intuitivamente.


----------



## Pitt

_Lo interesante de estos casos es la posible ambigüedad que presentan en ejemplos como [8] como consecuencia de la no obligatoriedad del orden DAT + ACU cuando ninguno de los pronombres marca morfológicamente el caso:_
_[8] a. Te me presentaron en la casa de Amparo._
_b. Te me recomendaron con el jefe de producción._​_c. *Te me arrebataron el paquete.* _

En todo caso *el paquete* es el complemento directo. A mi entender *te *es un dativo de interés (tiene un valor enfático) y *me* es el complemento indirecto. La misma frase sin *te*:
_Me arrebataron el paquete / A mí me arrebataron el paquete._
me/ a mí = complemento indirecto

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## kunvla

Te me arrebataron el paquete. 

a. Me arrebataron el paquete que te traía a tí (o simplemente tu paquete).
b. Te arrebataron mi paquete.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pitt said:


> _Lo interesante de estos casos es la posible ambigüedad que presentan en ejemplos como [8] como consecuencia de la no obligatoriedad del orden DAT + ACU cuando ninguno de los pronombres marca morfológicamente el caso:_
> _[8] a. Te me presentaron en la casa de Amparo._
> _b. Te me recomendaron con el jefe de producción._​_c. *Te me arrebataron el paquete.* _
> 
> En todo caso *el paquete* es el complemento directo. A mi entender *te *es un dativo de interés (tiene un valor enfático) y *me* es el complemento indirecto. La misma frase sin *te*:
> _Me arrebataron el paquete / A mí me arrebataron el paquete._
> me/ a mí = complemento indirecto
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



No, no puede ser así. No tendría sentido usar como valor enfático una tercera persona cuando quieres decir que eres tú la persona afectada; a quien le robaron, en ese caso. En la frase que expones, el pronombre _te_ es el complemento indirecto. Y _me_, dativo de interés.


----------



## dexterciyo

kunvla said:


> Te me arrebataron el paquete.
> 
> a. Me arrebataron el paquete que te traía a *ti* (o simplemente tu paquete).
> b. Te arrebataron mi paquete.



No cabría tal interpretación.


----------



## Jyahero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A mí no me suena forzada, será que en mi zona los dativos de interés son más frecuentes. _Te arrebataron el paquete_ (y eso me importa, me afecta, me involucra de alguna manera). *Me* es el dativo de interés. Del mismo modo, por ejemplo, _te me dejaron sin comer_, que nada tiene que ver con un sentido de propiedad, como se apunta más arriba, simplemente dice que _te dejaron sin comer_ y eso me dolió, me molestó, me afectó de alguna manera. ¿Por qué debería ser mal español?


 
Aclaro que me refería a una _sensación_ de propiedad pero, como bien dije, de forma sentimental, es decir, la persona que habla está íntimamente relacionada con el sujeto referido, como si este "le perteneciera", pero no de un modo literal, claro está, sino de modo que se interesa mucho y le afecta lo que al otro le suceda.


----------



## Jyahero

dexterciyo said:


> No cabría tal interpretación.


 
Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Lurrezko

dexterciyo said:


> No, no puede ser así. No tendría sentido usar como valor enfático una tercera persona cuando quieres decir que eres tú la persona afectada; a quien le robaron, en ese caso. En la frase que expones, el pronombre _te_ es el complemento indirecto. Y _me_, dativo de interés.



Concuerdo, jamás lo interpretaría en ese sentido.



dexterciyo said:


> No cabría tal interpretación.



También concuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el ejemplo:
_Te *me* arrebataron el paquete._

A mi entender *me* es un *complemento indirecto*, no un *dativo de* *interés*.
El complemento indirecto admite la duplicación:
_*A mí me* arrebataron el paquete._

Pero el *dativo de interés* no admite la duplicación. Otro ejemplo:
_El niño no *me* come bien._
No se dice: **A mí* el niño no* me* come bien.


----------



## flljob

No es un complemento indirecto. Tampoco es un dativo de interés, es un dativo ético.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> _Te *me* arrebataron el paquete._
> 
> A mi entender *me* es un *complemento indirecto*, no un *dativo de* *interés*.
> El complemento indirecto admite la duplicación:
> _*A mí me* arrebataron el paquete._



Sí, admite la duplicación. Y en el ejemplo que das sería:

_*A ti te* arrebataron el paquete_

El complemento indirecto es _te_, querido Pitt.


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> No es un complemento indirecto. Tampoco es un dativo de interés, es un dativo ético.
> 
> Saludos


 
_*Me* arrebataron el paquete._

¿Por qué *me* no es un complemento indirecto? También es posible:_*Le* arrebataron el paquete. _
El pronombre* me* está exigido por el significado del verbo.  Por eso creo que *me* no es un dativo.

DPD:
*2.* También se llama dativo al caso que corresponde a ciertos usos de los pronombres personales átonos _me, te, le(s) _o_ se, nos, os,_ cuando no están exigidos por el significado del verbo, como en _Se le casa la niña _(sería igualmente posible y correcta la oración_ Se casa la niña_). Si el pronombre de dativo concuerda con el sujeto de la oración en estas construcciones, se suele hablar de _dativo concordado:_ _Juan se comió un_ _pastel;_ _No me creo nada_. 

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Yo me refería a *Te me arrebataron el paquete*.
Para mí es claro que a quien le arrebataron el paquete es a ti. El me es un dativo ético.
Similar a: te me dieron unos buenos golpes.
Si dices Te me comes la carne. El te es un dativo de interés (con valor télico), me es un dativo ético, y la carne es el CD.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Yo me refería a *Te me arrebataron el paquete*.
> Para mí es claro que a quien le arrebataron el paquete es a ti. El me es un dativo ético.



Para mí no admite duda. Más allá del análisis sintáctico, se oye claramente que es así.


----------



## Pitt

Todavía tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
_Te me arrebataron el paquete._

¿Es *te *o *me* un complemento indirecto?


----------



## Martelis

Yo lo consideraría de esta forma. 

*Te me arrebataron el paquete*---> El significado de esta frase es que *a tí  (Te, complemento indirecto)*te arrebataron *el paquete* (Complemento directo). Este es el hecho, lo que ha ocurrido que da origen a la frase. Además, como a mi me ha afectado mucho lo que te ha pasado utilizo el *me* (dativo de interés) cuando construyo la frase. Es algo emocional, fuera del hecho de que *te han arrebatado el paquete*.

Date cuenta de que si decimos *te han arrebatado el paquete* sin el dativo de interés *me*, sigue significando que ha sido a tí a quien se lo han arrebatado. Sin embargo, si cambiamos el Complemento indirecto--> *me han arrebatado el paquete* ha cambiado el significado de la frase, ya que ha sido a mí a quien se lo han arrebatado.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí son válidas las dos interpretaciones que propone *kunvla*:


kunvla said:


> Te me arrebataron el paquete.
> 
> a. Me arrebataron el paquete que te traía a tí (o simplemente tu paquete).
> b. Te arrebataron mi paquete.


 
Vengo siguiendo el hilo y he leído muy especialmente los _posts_ 26 y 27 de *dexterciyo*, pero no comparto su opinión.

-------



flljob said:


> Yo me refería a *Te me arrebataron el paquete*.
> Para mí es claro que a quien le arrebataron el paquete es a ti.


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Para mí no admite duda. Más allá del análisis sintáctico, se oye claramente que es así.


 
Pues, yo debo de ser sorda (alguien me ha llamado alguna vez "oreja lisa"), porque no lo oigo tan claramente, lo siento.

Para mí,* te me arrebataron el paquete* es de significación ambigua.
Si no lo fuera, ya nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo.
(Por eso he dicho -en algún _post_ anterior- que no se construye así en español _decente_.)


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Pues, yo debo de ser sorda (alguien me ha llamado alguna vez "oreja lisa"), porque no lo oigo tan claramente, lo siento.
> 
> Para mí,* te me arrebataron el paquete* es de significación ambigua.
> Si no lo fuera, ya nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo.
> (Por eso he dicho -en algún _post_ anterior- que no se construye así en español _decente_.)



También has dicho (post #5) que te parecía un ejemplo recontrarrebuscado. A mí no, a mí me suena natural y te aseguro que no es infrecuente donde yo vivo. ¿Cabría la posibilidad de que la ambigüedad que oyes se debiera a lo extraña (por infrecuente) que te resulta la construcción, y que en los lugares en los que ésta es español _decente_ el significado sea meridianamente claro?


----------



## flljob

Te me vas.
Te me comes la carne.
Te me dejaron sin comer.
Te me arrebataron el paquete.
Me parece que todas tienen un dativo ético, que es me. No veo en dónde está la ambigüedad.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> También has dicho (post #5) que te parecía un ejemplo recontrarrebuscado.
> Sí, lo he dicho. Aquí nadie lo entendería a la primera, creo yo. O acertarían de carambola.
> 
> A mí no, a mí me suena natural y te aseguro que no es infrecuente donde yo vivo.
> Te creo, te creo.
> Pero, para mí, si la frase fuera clara, tendríamos que entenderla todos ¿no?... y hace como 'nosecuántos' _posts_ que no nos ponemos de acuerdo -por eso creo que es recontrarrebuscado-.
> 
> ¿Cabría la posibilidad de que la ambigüedad que oyes se debiera a lo extraña (por infrecuente) que te resulta la construcción, y que en los lugares en los que ésta es español _decente_ el significado sea meridianamente claro?
> *Cabría, cabría...*
> Con 'español _decente' _quise decir _un tipo de español que sea comprensible para todos los hablantes, y muy especialmente que no propicie -'sin querer'-_ _ambigüedades _(porque no se me escapa que a veces se fomentan los equívocos... -será porque tengo un 'boga' en casa -).
> 
> Espero no haber ofendido a nadie. Si así hubiera resultado, me disculpo. No fue esa mi intención.


----------



## Kcris

dexterciyo said:


> No, no puede ser así. No tendría sentido usar como valor enfático una tercera persona cuando quieres decir que eres tú la persona afectada; a quien le robaron, en ese caso. En la frase que expones, el pronombre _te_ es el complemento indirecto. Y _me_, dativo de interés.


Para mí, la respuesta está aquí. Es por ello que no existe tal ambigüedad.


----------



## Pitt

_Lo interesante de estos casos es la posible ambigüedad que presentan en ejemplos como [8] como consecuencia de la no obligatoriedad del orden DAT + ACU cuando ninguno de los pronombres marca morfológicamente el caso:_
_[8] a. Te me presentaron en la casa de Amparo._
_b. Te me recomendaron con el jefe de producción._​_c. Te me arrebataron el paquete*.* _

Según este texto todas las frases a-c son ambiguas. 

Nuestro ejemplo:
_*Te me arrebataron el paquete.*_
1. te = complemento indirecto, me = dativo de interés
2. me = complemento indirecto, te = dativo de interés

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Lo que ocurre es que leo más arriba que la frase _no es castellano_.
> 
> Parece que los dativos éticos del tipo *el niño me come bien* son los más corrientes en el mundo hispanohablante: nadie les pone pegas. Pero para un extranjero que desconozca la función de los dativos superfluos, la frase es un disparate (¿el niño me come bien a mí?). Siempre que sale este tema en el foro me quedo con la impresión de que el uso y la frecuencia de estos dativos es muy dispar entre hispanohablantes, y que uno tiende a aceptar de buen grado los que son frecuentes en su zona, y a relegar a las tinieblas del "no es castellano" a los que no lo son.
> 
> Saludos


 

Totalmente de acuerdo. El uso del dativo ético es ligeramente regional, pero gramaticalmente aceptable en todas sus formas. 
Este niño no me come ni me duerme. (linda para traducir...)


----------

